# "Love" Songs



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

"Love" in the title...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0EgScII7GU]YouTube - Tesla - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq6OYpJjG0Y]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites: Video[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxPcmi1U25g]YouTube - Incubus - Love Hurts (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZqEqypU4cs]YouTube - 311 - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0U5JfGYx4c]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (May 24, 2009)

you romantic basatard you


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewrR0niqIc]YouTube - G. Love & Special Sauce - Peace, Love and Happiness[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EklciRHZnUQ]YouTube - Eric Clapton Old Love[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpwVQtXNnAs]YouTube - Eric Clapton shred - Bad Love[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed4gOp1Iobc]YouTube - Eric Clapton Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA&feature=related]YouTube - Nancy Sinatra Bang Bang[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVaTQJE7WRo]YouTube - Chicago- Love Me Tomorrow "Live" 1982[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (May 25, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5oMr3CK-xcg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5oMr3CK-xcg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GluCM_ggMvw]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Love Stinks[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCI_XDQWb0]YouTube - Soft Cell - Tainted Love: Video[/ame]

lol


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

A Classic and I think Ray's best

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wattjJtPT80]YouTube - Ray Charles : I Can't Stop Lovin You :[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSWwjEeOK1I]YouTube - Kicking Harold - Pray For Love[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR4uhkreOMQ&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - I'm in the Mood[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> YouTube - Nancy Sinatra Bang Bang





Anybody see "love" in that title?


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Nancy Sinatra Bang Bang
> ...



Some people just like to break the rules.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3YqaIxDp_0]YouTube - B-52's Love Shack live[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5oMr3CK-xcg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5oMr3CK-xcg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




Another great song, but "love" ain't it that title either....


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I would know nothing about that.... <wide eyed innocence>


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



Shall I school you?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




It seems that there's a line. Take a number....


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



Somebody stole #1


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Line looks a little longer from here....


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



That's DilloDucks line.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Oh my... I've now become a mind reader...


----------



## DamnYankee (May 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOCMchdIQuE]YouTube - For your love - Yardbirds[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbuhv2Mb5ug]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Be My Lover KARAOKE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aR4fkNnkw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAGoqMZRLB4&feature=PlayList&p=BBA5E65BDBA299D8&index=0[/ame]
Big Bill Broonzy...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHH-jmj7DJQ[/ame]....


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfH75SwbAXE]YouTube - Def Leppard-Love[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 10, 2009)

YouTube - Aerosmith - Love in a elevator


----------



## Sarahya (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, someone had to say it: Is This Love?...

by Whitesnake


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwkZzUibG-o]YouTube - Meat Loaf - What about Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyddGdMgMyg]YouTube - love you out loud- meat loaf[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> YouTube - B-52's Love Shack live


 

I like this version better, I think that is one of  the most enjoyable songs of all time 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]YouTube - The B52's - Love Shack[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2009)

Whitney Houston ~ I will Always Love You~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNarn1MY6kY&feature=related]YouTube - Whitney Houston - I'll Always Love You[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFQlZht2DU4]YouTube - What's love got to do with it Tina Turner (Grammy's 1985)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0EgScII7GU]YouTube - Tesla - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ec9ahvOrt4]YouTube - Jason Michael Carroll - Livin' Our Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yEx4_qXjb0]YouTube - Maroon 5 - This Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRkoGKQ8qQ]YouTube - Taylor Swift - Love Story[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrdkb_Bzl8]YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnIv50OIr-A]YouTube - Bon Jovi - This Ain't A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GccfzxHIXaY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

Eve said:


> YouTube - Bon Jovi - This Ain't A Love Song




\This is not a love song, either

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w9EksAo5hY]YouTube - Rammstein-Amerika[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_9z7Q5c6X8]YouTube - Joan Jett - fetish[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Where's the "love" JB?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

Eve said:


> Where's the "love" JB?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeG-6bpeUkA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the "love" JB?
> ...





> The URL contained a malformed video ID.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

check it again


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> check it again



yer quick


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the "love" JB?
> ...


 

Those guys seem so happy.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Those guys seem so happy.



I keep wondering if they got their delicate, manly parts caught in a bear trap or something ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDUgBtkddE8]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - All My Loving (cover)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAK_cHG_25A]YouTube - Alone Again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Alone Again



No "love" JB.  Get yer act together!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Just heard this tonight.  Pretty good.  Sappy, but good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCd84rUMnnY]YouTube - Keith Urban - Only You Can Love Me This Way (Audio)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 22, 2009)

Scarling - Love Becomes a Ghost Track - Yahoo! Music


> *Love Becomes a Ghost*
> 
> 
> *Scarling*
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> *Love Becomes a Ghost*
> 
> 
> *Scarling*
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGC7pYVpbEQ]YouTube - t.A.T.u.-show me love[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdlwJBaF1E4"]YouTube - God Module - The Ones We Love[/ame]


Love creates something that wasn't there before...

Knowing for so long
But still never deciding 
exactly what you want

Could it be that you're still afraid
of the shadows on the wall
that we once made

Nothing you say is true
Nothing matters to you
We only hurt the ones we love

Set aside your fear
You're never leaving here
We only hurt the ones we love

Now that the night knows
the way to your heart
Nothing in this broken world
will ever tear us apart

Now that the rosary burst
your innocence is lost
nothing in this worthless world 
will ever tear us apart

A new procedure
to recognize the truth of what we are
cold reflections
only memories remain
Our losses and relationships
don't forget our pain

Nothing you say is true
Nothing matters to you
We only hurt the ones we love

Set aside your fear
You're never leaving here
We only hurt the ones we love

Now that the night knows
the way to your heart
Nothing in this broken world
will ever tear us apart

Now that the rosary burst
your innocence is lost
Nothing in this worthless world 
will ever tear us apart

Love creates something that wasn't there before...

Now that the night knows
the way to your heart
Nothing in this broken world
will ever tear us apart

Now that the rosary burst
your innocence is lost
Nothing in this worthless world 
will ever tear us apart


----------



## Vel (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dywtJ7csA]YouTube - Heart - All I want to do is make love to you (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-w5EghjrN0]YouTube - Blue October - Hate Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-3dCQTJ0_E]YouTube - Wolfsheim - I don't love you anymore[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJeB0iEXMBI]YouTube - I hate my self for loving you - Joan Jett[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg]YouTube - Peter Frampton-Baby I love your way[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 24, 2009)

Did i already post this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrdkb_Bzl8]YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 25, 2009)

A moldy oldie from the instrumental underground

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLpiusdYlrI"]YouTube - Charles Earland - Intergalactic Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2LLJsxgp44]YouTube - Scorpions - When love kills love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F65SXygyjOg]YouTube - FIREHOUSE - love of a lifetime (Good Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVRX8hgJPcU]YouTube - Bad Religion - God's Love lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZVRwHrCTp8]YouTube - You Can't Hurry Love - Diana Ross & The Supremes 001[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuQ0AQ7YWS8]YouTube - The Cardigans - Lovefool (original version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 30, 2009)

Did everybody know that today is Eve's birthday??????  She's 24 now!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Did everybody know that today is Eve's birthday??????  She's 24 now!



You know I gotta rep you for that, BBD!  You are my favoritest guy right now.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DARX9nzNE3E&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DARX9nzNE3E&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zp1JptrTq0]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Shallot [With Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk]YouTube - Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBgP44KEf3Q]YouTube - Alanis Morissette - Head Over Feet[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbrbhJttNu8]YouTube - Alanis Morissette Hands Clean[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 4, 2009)

I have tried to find a good quality sound for this video for days. This is the best one I found, at least I found one sung by him


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFgUV44TTpY]YouTube - Skinny Puppy - Dig It[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajVQB2JHsTk]YouTube - Gonna Love Her for the Both of Us[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HejVjzhKTY]YouTube - All out of love - Air Supply[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvVngDm7IG8]YouTube - Abba Gonna Sing You My Love Song (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlHeotNW7Yg"]YouTube - THE RASMUS-not like the other girls[/ame]


                                  No more blame I am destined to keep you sane.
Gotta rescue the flame.
Gotta rescue the flame in your heart.

No more blood, I will be there for you my love.
I will stand by your side.
The world has forsaken my girl.

Should have seen it would be this way.
Should have known from the start what she's up to.
When you've loved and you've lost someone
You know what it feels like to lose.

She's fading away, away from this world.
Drifting like a feather she's not like the other girls.
She lives in the clouds and talks to the birds.
Hopeless little one she's not like the other girls I know.

No more shame, she has felt too much pain in her life.
In her mind she's repeating the words.
All the love you put out will return to you.

Should have seen it would be this way.
Should have known from the start what she's up to.
When you loved and you've lost someone close to you 
You know what it feels like to lose.

She's fading away, away from this world.
Drifting like a feather she's not like the other girls.
She lives in the clouds and talks to the birds.
Hopeless little one she's not like the other girls I know.

She's fading away, away from this world.
Drifting like a feather she's not like the other girls.
She lives in the clouds and talks to the birds.
Hopeless little one she's not like the other girls I know.

​


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

Where's the "love", JB?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 5, 2009)

I dedicate "Rubber Ducky" to Eve...  Now, that's a real love song.


----------



## Neser Boha (Aug 5, 2009)

Annie Lennox No More "I Love You's" Music Video on Blastro

Has anyone posted Annie Lennox's No More I love You's?

"No More "I Love You's""

I used to be lunatic from the gracious days 
I used to be woebegone and so restless nights 
My aching heart would bleed for you to see 
Oh but now... 
(I don't find myself bouncing home whistling buttonhole tunes to make me cry) 

No more "I love you's" 
The language is leaving me 
No more "I love you's" 
Changes are shifting outside the word 

(The lover speaks about the monsters)

I used to have demons in my room at night
Desire, despair, desire... SOOO MANY MONSTERS!
Oh but now... 
(I don't find myself bouncing home whistling buttonhole tunes to make me cry) 

No more "I love you's" 
The language is leaving me
No more "I love you's" 
The language is leaving me in silence 
No more "I love you's" 
Changes are shifting outside the word 

(They were being really crazy 
They were on the come. 
And you know what mummy?
Everybody was being really crazy. 
Uh huh. The monsters are crazy. 
There are monsters outside.)

No more "I love you's" 
The language is leaving me
No more "I love you's" 
The language is leaving me in silence 
No more "I love you's" 
Changes are shifting outside the word 
Outside the word


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

That special lady is out there. And one day she will have a song written for her.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MGwseR0dIU]YouTube - Danny's Song - Loggins & Messina ããã¼ã®æ­ï¼ã­ã®ã³ã¹ï¼ã¡ãã·ã¼ã[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

A great classic by "The Outlaws."   Where did the 70s go? :-(

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM]YouTube - Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

"Gotta keep on smilin' through the rain. Laughin' at the pain."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY]YouTube - Wet Willie Keep On Smiling[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

Eve said:


> Where's the "love", JB?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rp0knujDVU]YouTube - Ayria - Analog Trash[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6njNpCvSTo]YouTube - HIM - Right Here In My Arms[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkxphrmB22Q]YouTube - Garbage - Why Do You Love Me[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZteDGrDexI]YouTube - Zeromancer - Need You Like a Drug[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't remember if I already posted this one ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p61Q_DOwtps]YouTube - Firehouse - Love Of A Lifetime[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luO1m2mqsUQ]YouTube - Whitesnake - Fool For Your Loving[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xxSeDr4ous]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Love Is A Rock Live 1990 Grand Rapids, MI[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

A great slow dance song with your sweetie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyzAOP9zIl0]YouTube - Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2peTOFzjEUo]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - That Aint' Love Live 1990 Grand Rapids, MI 1990[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdG0vhUm2h8]YouTube - Dark Lotus-Doornail Dorothy[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

"I've hungered for your touch a long lonely time."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6xb_ddP4nM]YouTube - The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

What the heck, JB - you weren't gone that long.  S'posed to have "love" in the title of the song.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEcREckMR18]YouTube - Poison - Love On The Rocks[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrygxHGkDY]YouTube - Suicide Commando - Love Breeds Suicide[/ame]

Better?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Suicide Commando - Love Breeds Suicide
> 
> Better?



Yes.  Thank you. 

You just want me to talk to you, huh?


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

Eve said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Suicide Commando - Love Breeds Suicide
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg1PEoQ_cq8]YouTube - Salt-N-Pepa - Let's Talk About Sex[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Salt-N-Pepa - Let's Talk About Sex



You hadda do it.  Now I am compelled to deviate from the OP.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SsV_-EASok]YouTube - Poison - Look But You Can't Touch[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxewinZq9pQ]YouTube - XP8 - Bleed And Shout (live)[/ame]


> Taking time to carve a line
> Pushing down into your world
> Trying hard to make it mine
> Close your eyes my little girl
> ...






​


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSB0dQbdu_o]YouTube - Genitorturers "Take It"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - XP8 - Bleed And Shout (live)
> 
> 
> > Taking time to carve a line
> ...



M'kay - now that just went kind of to the other end of the spectrum ...


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1KLWkBOOsk]YouTube - Psychostick -- Orgasm = Love[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k44yh1mJC0]YouTube - Dita von Teese / My Ruin Tainted Love cover[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EofrX_xdIAU]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Give It To Me[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Aug 6, 2009)

Eve said:


> What the heck, JB - you weren't gone that long.  S'posed to have "love" in the title of the song.
> 
> YouTube - Poison - Love On The Rocks



I have the one with the demon and the nose ring on it.  

She goes down slow like a shot of gin .....


----------



## elvis (Aug 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-RO3LAFT8Q]YouTube - Kiss - Love Gun ãHoustonã1977/9/2 â¤[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 6, 2009)

The Original

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AT_Pbtyid0]YouTube - Arrows, I Love Rock N Roll, Alan Merrill[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKLktC-ou3U]YouTube - Luther Vandross - Love The One You're With[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8faPgp9g5d4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8faPgp9g5d4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VmSYmLY64-U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VmSYmLY64-U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNYiXGs9aUI]YouTube - New! Vertical Horizon - Best I Ever Had / Grey Sky Morning with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLx8RsHN0A&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Love Gun[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIvUKDOnN5Q]YouTube - Agonoize - Chains of Love[/ame]​


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmWKJlahO_M]YouTube - ZZ Top Gimme All Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2009)

WANT TO KNOW video by Abbthom1 - Photobucket


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okEm7AF77ew]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXIHPUmv3k]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - I Just wanna stop[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPJnGCV6634]YouTube - Motley Crue - Too Fast For Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8]YouTube - Can't Help Falling In Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM]YouTube - Love me Do-The Beatles ' 62[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6RveQ3UBjQ&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Dressed To Kill - 09 - Love Her All I Can[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, no video for this one. 

Kris Kristofferson, Help Me Make It Throught the Night 


Artist: Kristofferson Kris
Song: Help Me Make It Throught the Night
Album: Essential Kris Kristofferson
	Kris Kristofferson Sheet Music
Kris Kristofferson CDs


Download RingtoneSend &#8220;Help Me Make It Throught the Night&#8221; Ringtone to Cell PhoneDownload Ringtone

Take the ribbon from your hair,
Shake it loose and let it fall,
Layin' soft upon my skin.
Like the shadows on the wall.

Come and lay down by my side
'till the early morning light
All I'm takin' is your time.
Help me make it through the night.

I don't care what's right or wrong,
I don't try to understand.
Let the devil take tomorrow.
Lord, tonight I need a friend.

Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow's out of sight.
And it's sad to be alone.
Help me make it through the night.

I don't care what's right or wrong,
I don't try to understand.
Let the devil take tomorrow.
Lord, tonight I need a friend.

Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow's out of sight.
Lord, it's bad to be alone.
Help me make it through the night.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC0net1Jq1k]YouTube - When Love And Death Embrace - HIM (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 18, 2009)

*thread necromancy*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYQJik2c-2c]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - This Love, This Hate with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4-A7pp1gnc]YouTube - Michael BublÃ© - Can't Help Falling In Love (Babalu CD)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h47M1E45Po]YouTube - Shedaisy - In Terms Of Love[/ame]


----------



## The T (Aug 22, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0sFNI0TBc"]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - Night Walker[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl3yqIn-qFM]YouTube - Boston I need your love[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Aug 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HiilGXfj90]YouTube - Marci X - Boys R Us[/ame]

Abstinence Only!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb86LAITCb4]YouTube - Journey - When You Love A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Journey - When You Love A Woman


Nice one Shadow, I haven't met one female that doesn't like Journey. I saw them while living in Hawaii. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UppX6vP3c4g]YouTube - Sting - Fields Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8BMXRJUXQs]YouTube - RESTLESS HEART (Live) - I'll Still Be Loving You (w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Journey - When You Love A Woman
> ...



Like Journey,but Steve Perry is pretty much the only reason I do 

One of those guilty pleasures and all that.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

Collin Raye-Love Me


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBKYSZ_9vwk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAr-7HqAAMc]YouTube - SAM COOKE NOTHING CAN CHANGE THIS LOVE LIVE!!![/ame]


----------



## rdean (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bov2Pitqhgk&feature=related]YouTube - Loverboy Donato[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN5A_KWCbm8]YouTube - ELTON JOHN & BONNIE RAITT- Love Letters[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkZ2zhCx5I&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AM3ONnFD0g]YouTube - Cheap Trick - If You Want My Love (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URR5U-97tCo]YouTube - SURVIVOR-IS THIS LOVE 1987[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGI92eNYC6E]YouTube - Bay City Rollers - Give a little love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK9QVN0bpa4]YouTube - SILLY LOVE SONGS - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1976 [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNMDgxx29Us]YouTube - Great White- Waiting for love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY45DkaP9Ls]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I just called to say I love you[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B6MZ9Bmcf8]YouTube - For The Love of Strange Medicine-Steve Perry[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPK5o2s2IdE]YouTube - Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patti Smyth & Don Henley[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78pQOkLTdFo]YouTube - The Outfield - Your Love[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ho7JLDS2zY]YouTube - The Outfield - All The Love In The World[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdDNFJpil50]YouTube - Queen - I'm In Love With My Car[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO-WZjJzYb8]YouTube - If I Never Stop Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF1WQF28Zb0]YouTube - The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyddGdMgMyg]YouTube - love you out loud- meat loaf[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7gYii2unkg]YouTube - Wilson Phillips "You're in Love" 1990 - Video[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMZ4amjbqhU]YouTube - Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBwSN0Yw5l0]YouTube - Re: Dusty Springfield-you don't have to say you love me[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfHzJU-Rlo4]YouTube - T Rex - Hot Love (www.easyaction.co.uk)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 13, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> YouTube - The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies - Lyrics



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmf9I96S2Yw&translated=1]YouTube - Kittie - Choke[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 13, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies - Lyrics
> ...




I don't see LOVE in either of those titles. Lucky for you guys I don't do neg....


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 13, 2009)

Here ya go, al
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuQymz07m1s]YouTube - CRUCIFIED BARBARA-can't handle love-jailbreak-26-03-2009[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VevxufZymo]YouTube - Gloria Estefan-Falling In Love (live)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOgPGo6QA2o]YouTube - COREY HART - Still In Love[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 19, 2009)

I am not even a fan of the late John Lennon, but when my son was born I could hear this song in my heart.

Close your eyes,
Have no fear,
The monsters gone,
He's on the run and your daddy's here,

Beautiful,
Beautiful, beautiful,
Beautiful Boy,

Before you go to sleep,
Say a little prayer,
Every day in every way,
It's getting better and better,

Beautiful,
Beautiful, beautiful,
Beautiful Boy,

Out on the ocean sailing away,
I can hardly wait,
To see you to come of age,
But I guess we'll both,
Just have to be patient,
Yes it's a long way to go,
But in the meantime,

Before you cross the street,
Take my hand,
Life is just what happens to you,
While your busy making other plans,

Beautiful,
Beautiful, beautiful,
Beautiful Boy,
Darling,
Darling,
Darling Son.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMpOhwUTUwc]YouTube - Cloud Cult - Pretty Voice[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vx183adJm4]YouTube - Elvis Presley (You Dont Have To Say You Love Me)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2pRtWDPfjo]YouTube - Aaron Watson - Love Makin' Song[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alUSx_X_za8]YouTube - Chet Baker "Almost Blue" (complete video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

*ducks and runs* LOL!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl6yXBnLYYM]YouTube - David Cassidy (Partridge Family) - I think I love you 1970[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Shadow said:


> *ducks and runs* LOL!!
> 
> 
> YouTube - David Cassidy (Partridge Family) - I think I love you 1970


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768]YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shnHm8D-XRk]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt & Bruce Hornsby - Thing Called Love (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_qkB07VSwU]YouTube - Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 27, 2009)

Dawn of Ashes â love dies in vain â Free listening at Last.fm


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytXzERBnfOA]YouTube - Van Halen - When it's love (Live Tokyo 1988)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 27, 2009)

Eve said:


> YouTube - Van Halen - When it's love (Live Tokyo 1988)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsCXZczTQXo]YouTube - Haddaway-What is Love?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Van Halen - When it's love (Live Tokyo 1988)
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ow8dUNFdgo]YouTube - George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Who Do You Love[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 27, 2009)

Eve said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


that should be 'whom' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FNQjAG66rA]YouTube - Lords of Acid - Robot Love[/ame]

I want to please my maker, my master, my creator 
Wherever you go, I come along 
I obey your orders, they sound so strong 
I have no blood, no heart, no vains 
My electronic circuit is my brain 
I don't eat, I don't sleep 
A loss of power makes me weak 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) 
You have made me what I am 
A lady robot for a madman 
Arms of iron, legs of steel 
There's no human warmth to feel 
Sex makes all my fuses blow 
Kiss me and my oil will flow 
My lips are cold, my eyes are red 
You made my earrings out of lead 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) 
You turned me into a love machine 
You call me names you are so mean 
I'm full of chips, you're my user 
You make me come on your computer 
My pussy works like a vibrator 
That's how you want it, that's how you made her 
When your digital orgasm is done 
You switch me off and then you're gone 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) 
You gave me life, I give you joy, (robot love (x4)) (x2) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghyr8jC112A]YouTube - HIM - Gone with the sin[/ame]



I love your skin oh so white
I love your touch cold as ice
And I love every single tear you cry
I just love the way you're losing your life

Ohohohohoh my Baby, how beautiful you are
Ohohohohoh my Darling, completely torn apart
You're gone with the sin my Baby and beautiful you are
So gone with the sin my Darling

I adore the despair in your eyes
I worship your lips once red as wine
And I crave for your scent sending shivers down my spine
I just love the way you're running out of life

Ohohohohoh my Baby, how beautiful you are
Ohohohohoh my Darling, completely torn apart
You're gone with the sin my Baby and beautiful you are
So gone with the sin my Darling


Amo tu piel, oh tan blanca
Amo tu tacto tan frío como el hielo
Y amo cada sola lágrima que lloras
Amo el modo en el que estás perdiendo tu vida.

Oh, cariño, qué bonita eres,
Oh, cariño, completamente te desgarras
Te has ido con el pecado, cariño.
Y eres bonita,
así que te has ido con el pecado, mi amor.

Adoro la desesperación en tus ojos,
Yo culto tus labios que fueron rojos como vino.
Yo imploro tu perfume
transmitiendo escalofríos por mi espina dorsal.
Amo el modo en el que estás escapando de la vida.

Oh, cariño, qué bonita eres,
Oh, cariño, completamente te desgarras
Te has ido con el pecado, cariño.
Y eres bonita,
así que te has ido con el pecado, mi amor.​


----------



## Fatality (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDpZfXcfMkk]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Tangerine ('75)[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I only saw two songs in this thread I have in my mp3's 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvtZTkl0qWg]YouTube - The Doors - Love Her Madly[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COSumUHyT24]YouTube - Deadlock - Temple of Love[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk0zmMN2J9M]YouTube - 3. (What's so funny 'bout) peace love and understanding[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPFGsGlHeos]YouTube - Alice in Chains Love, Hate, Love[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy07qbD8mjw]YouTube - Anthrax - Misery Loves Company[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew3aAD7zPro]YouTube - Acid Bath: Paegan Love Song[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 29, 2009)

'Jizz in My Pants' always brings a tear to my penis.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

The last of my A bands that have songs with love in the title.  Not sure how I got The Doors in there first, but oh well 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWRDZwV8jGE]YouTube - 09. The nurse who loved me - A Perfect Circle[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJgPIjUyQc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 29, 2009)

Montrovant said:


> The last of my A bands that have songs with love in the title.  Not sure how I got The Doors in there first, but oh well
> 
> YouTube - 09. The nurse who loved me - A Perfect Circle


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvpctgU_s8"]YouTube - Armin van Buuren ft Sharon den Adel - In and Out of Love (Official Music Video)[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AT_Pbtyid0[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRxS8IVQRcs]YouTube - George Strait - You Can't Make A Heart Love Somebody - 1996 Houston Rodeo[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmVW94UWgBg]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Love In Vain (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZeDZfrL7Vs]YouTube - Jason Boland- If you want to hear a love song[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55GdmX8jwNY]YouTube - Bleeding Through "Love In Slow Motion"[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRZRhGKSwM]YouTube - Bleeding Through "Love Lost In A Hale Of Gunfire"[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unO1s2nvlr4]YouTube - Bleeding Through - For Love & Falling[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfurHQpnIVM]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qeGBvEa5fQ]YouTube - Caliban : Love Taken away[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of8_Z_g5W9A]YouTube - Carcass - "No Love Lost" Earache Records[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78pQOkLTdFo]YouTube - The Outfield - Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IowYHpWSNN8&feature=PlayList&p=2D4FDA6F35C214CB&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Cream - Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHaI4uZ4oeg]YouTube - Nelson - (Can't Live Without Your) Love And Affection[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

Eve said:


> YouTube - Nelson - (Can't Live Without Your) Love And Affection



Ricky Nelson's kids.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Nelson - (Can't Live Without Your) Love And Affection
> ...



Yup.  

They were pretty popular for a while.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTHa8m1EFo]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ZdheRKzMk]YouTube - Otis Redding ~ Love Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2009)

One of my big brothers used to run around the house singing this.  Haven't heard it in years and when I do, I think of him.  And laugh.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-mBsC8LTBU]YouTube - More Than I Can Say[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7bPlnoKNO8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7bPlnoKNO8[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

Perhaps my favorite song from The Doors
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0KY3NMCpuQ]YouTube - The Doors My Wild Love[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVC5wNWTlUY]YouTube - THE DOORS LOVE STREET[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhhOmc2EtCA]YouTube - The Doors Love Me Two Times[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzM71scYw0M]YouTube - The Doors - Hello, I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LvMaPHmMw4&feature=PlayList&p=4411C7CB4A03B010&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - The Doors Wintertime Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_pZFciPrI8]YouTube - Journey - Stone In Love - Live in 1981[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Oct 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM]YouTube - Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBh7Muv0yac]YouTube - Lifehouse - From Where You Are[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEjcLZdQtTA]YouTube - TOMMY JAMES- " THREE TIMES IN LOVE "[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3oy_0Hqv2Y]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - Lovin' All Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FD38MG-Klo]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXAlL1wb6Aw]YouTube - John Schneider - Bad Case of Love (1985)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOU4TWGSxZM]YouTube - Don't fall in love with a dreamer[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiF8md-w-zw]YouTube - Loverboy - Lovin' Every Minute Of It[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C0wnGhDGas[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

This song I really like..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-ldLlmnOY]YouTube - Love Somebody - Rick Springfield[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zMsSXJpZME]YouTube - Journey - Send Her My Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20bGJmsLNnc]YouTube - George Strait - Don't Make Me Come Over There And Love You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L57-iW6MgA]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Burning Love (Live @ Aloha From Hawaii 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQIvhotZSUw]YouTube - "I Wanna Be Loved By You",Marilyn Monroe[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> One of my big brothers used to run around the house singing this. Haven't heard it in years and when I do, I think of him. And laugh.
> 
> YouTube - More Than I Can Say


 
Good one Eve, I love that song


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOQvUSrIrcE]YouTube - Eric Carmen - Never Gonna Fall In Love Again (Original)[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ9wvNPEFzM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnG6i7DWV7M]YouTube - Olivia Newton John - If you love me (let me know)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IME0Ch7WAF0]YouTube - Olivia Newton-John - A Little More Love[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2009)

Love this song...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Send Me Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhJKgdzAJ9o]YouTube - When I Fall in Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9u4SW2IfIw]YouTube - That's The Way Love Is- Del Shannon- 1964[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO-WZjJzYb8]YouTube - If I Never Stop Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WW5tSeyVE8]YouTube - Rick Nelson - For Your Sweet Love[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3heqqwyS5-0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYM07xAVshI]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love-me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM]YouTube - ELO - Telephone Line - CORRECT SYNC[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XtgubV4tw]YouTube - Scorpions - Believe In Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfZ_ivj5fZQ]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Love Is Strange (Demo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgxLARVH53c]YouTube - Always the Love Songs-Eli Young Band[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q005wu7mhM0]YouTube - The Statler Brothers - My Only Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmfls25wVrg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dywtJ7csA[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atWsgaacvnM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXsycru0i8M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfH75SwbAXE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8APTMRfDmKY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fJFtYaJptY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7gbtQSFz4Q]YouTube - Eric Church - Love Your Love The Most[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEWrrNBekNY]YouTube - The Man I love (with lyrics) / Public Enemies soundtrack[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjsaMeU0Bk]YouTube - Tony Terry-Lovey Dovey[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Feb 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBdt2grd9Lc]YouTube - Love Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcrdDRAaBxI]YouTube - Billy Dean - I'm In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0]YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Feb 17, 2010)

ItHappens said:


> YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 17, 2010)

* What the fuck is this thread that I have created??? *


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> * What the fuck is this thread that I have created??? *



Way to go, Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> * What the fuck is this thread that I have created??? *



Oh just shut up and go back to your freakin' hole ...


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Oh just shut up and go back to your freakin' hole ...



He gets a hole to sleep in?

What the ...?

I have to sleep in the corner.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > * What the fuck is this thread that I have created??? *
> ...


----------



## Gunny (Feb 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Damn you're ugly.  Ever consider hitting those buck teeth with some Crest, or what?


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


 





*YOU TALKING TO ME, MUTHAFUCKA????*


----------



## Gunny (Feb 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



*sights in Browning Buckmark w/bull barrell .....*


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


 
Luckily I have a very hard skull.

And it's really, really thick.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oSCgnamAY]YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am[/ame]


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 18, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Martina McBride My Baby loves me just the way that I am



She's hot.


----------



## ItHappens (Feb 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K8u4LB8Jv0]YouTube - eagles lying eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBwSN0Yw5l0]YouTube - Re: Dusty Springfield-you don't have to say you love me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY]YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErVP6xLZwg]YouTube - NAT KING COLE L-O-V-E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y"]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6n6xKS4GhE]YouTube - THE BLESSING - Highway 5 - 1992[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z4f34Fhd_0]YouTube - Kiss - Love gun (live 2000)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyoVbrKkoR4]YouTube - "Hurricane Room"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4pM7OP86Ks]YouTube - Saigon Kick-Love Is On The Way (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDWO8Q55T6k]YouTube - Love Me Tender-Norah Jones[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8EamHKpdrM]YouTube - Faith Hill - The Way You Love Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CBNE25rtnE]YouTube - God of Wonders by Third Day[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thvSfq8w2o]YouTube - Van Halen - When It's Love (music video) HD[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKIfvUy8Cng]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - "Say You Love Me Or Say Goodnight"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXEpLsooMJ0]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Tunnel Of Love[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77W_zD_clb4]Grant Lee[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KVG3WynWek]YouTube - TOMMY JAMES- " YOU'RE SO EASY TO LOVE "[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Apr 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErVP6xLZwg]YouTube - NAT KING COLE L-O-V-E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypE-zP1YLPU&feature=PlayList&p=25BB5059BE7FB278&playnext_from=PL&index=64&shuffle=255&playnext=8]YouTube - Doug Stone - I Never Knew Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rYe1N6hE-4]YouTube - Mike Reid - I'll Stop Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2010)

Just thinking...  Nobody sings a love song quite as well as Alfalfa does.


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Just thinking...  Nobody sings a love song quite as well as Alfalfa does.



True, Count.  Very true.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ6mT_-2hc]YouTube - You are so beautiful to me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE5r1izY37c]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Love Is A Rose (1976) Offenbach, Germany[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnbioXELuFQ]YouTube - Neil Diamond & Waylon Jennings[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x91WEMWbNjg]YouTube - RICKY NELSON - TRUE LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3heqqwyS5-0]YouTube - Rick Nelson - Oh Yeah, I'm In Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wngb5Mq1SQY&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Byrd - The Keeper Of The Stars[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBozTADyBb8]YouTube - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway "Where Is The Love" 1972[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niBKmxSpwBM]YouTube - Blackhawk Love Like This[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYBZa4_aTMA]YouTube - Little Texas - Some Guys Have All The Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc]YouTube - Sam Cooke - Send Me Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZjrNn-L3bg]YouTube - randy rogers band - love must follow you around[/ame]

I don't wanna go to sleep tonight
Cause in the morning I'll be leaving
We can sit and talk with the candle light
And even though I know it's coming, it will hit me without warning

Love must follow you around, cause everytime we're close
It comes creepin in, deeper than I have ever known
And I don't know if you know it, but it's catching up with me
It's gonna track you down
Baby love must follow you around

I've been running with my heart wide open
I know I'm not always what you need
But I'll pick up the pieces that I've broken
When I get home, from this highwat then you'll see

Love must follow you around, cause everytime we're close
It comes creepin in, deeper than I have ever know
And I don't know if you know it, but it's cathing up with me
It's gonna track you down
Baby love must follow you around


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iFxwh5LTxU&feature=related]YouTube - Michael Buble - Crazy Love[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-9v1fpET00&feature=related]YouTube - KD Lang - The Air That I Breathe[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7duPNQCp-w4]YouTube - The Air That I Breath - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls2RlxHs78M&NR=1]YouTube - Halestorm - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You [Heart Cover][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl1f0IBCTds]YouTube - Easton Corbin - I Can&#39;t Love You Back[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sAbW0ONRBU]YouTube - Nina Simone - Love Me Or Leave Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZPBkzH5d3o&feature=grec_index]YouTube - Darryl Worley - When You Need My Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCVMuevcCvY&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Zombie Love Song - (Your Favorite Martian music video)[/ame]


You don't know me, baby, but I've seen you around.
It might be kind of crazy, but I'm just new in town.
And now I wonder what you'd think if I said, hey look
I'd like to get your number and a link to your Facebook.
Now if I tell you what a nice guy's supposed to
Would that compel you not to scream when I approach you?
You'll have to promise me you'll take this news calmly,
But honestly, I'm sort of a zombie.

I knew you'd be surprised. You can bet that I
May not be alive, but I sure as hell ain't dead inside.
What's with the shotty? I ain't wishing you harm.
You see, I'd try to hold your hand but I'm missing an arm.
Brains are all I've eaten all week it's true,
But if my heart were still beating, it would beat for you.
So let me take you to Wendy's. You deserve it.
Yeah, I'm a zombie, baby. Ain't nobody perfect.

I'll chase you through the yard and all through the house into the dark.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.
I've never been so true, but if my heart were still beating, it would beat for you.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.

Baby, sometimes I bite, and you can bet
That I've got an appetite for human flesh.
I'll always be near though. You'll have to accept that
When I nibble on your earlobe you might get infected.
Cause I fell in love with you and I'm
Find More lyrics at Lyrics, Song Lyrics - SweetsLyrics.com
Undead but you make me feel alive.
And when I chase you through the graveyard
It feels like foreplay.

If I'm lying I'm dying, and I speak truly
When I say I love your mind. I'll take brains over beauty.
We'll be the undead Dagwood and Blondie
When I teach you how to zombie, teach you, teach you how to zombie.
And errbody love you, and you can sing along
to this post-apocalyptic, postmortem love song.
So give me a chance, girl. You know I'll be worth it.
Yeah, I'm a zombie, baby. Ain't nobody perfect.

I'll chase you through the yard and all through the house into the dark.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.
I've never been so true, but if my heart were still beating, it would beat for you.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.

Brains. Brains. Brains. Brains.
Brains. Brains.

I'll chase you through the yard and all through the house into the dark.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.
I've never been so true, but if my heart were still beating, it would beat for you.
Oh I wanna steal your heart and eat your brains.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love



 < But I wont do that .


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpntNDAYltM]YouTube - Air Supply - Lost In Love (1979)[/ame]

I realize the best part of love is the thinnest lace
And it don't count for much but I'm not letting go
I believe there's still much to believe in


So lift your eyes if you feel you can
Reach for a star and I'll show you a plan
I figured it out
What I needed was someone to show me


You know you can't fool me
I've been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on


Chorus:
Lost in love and I don't know much
Was I thinking about
Fell out of touch
But I'm back on my feet
Eager to be what you wanted


So lift your eyes if you feel you can
Reach for a star and I'll show you a plan
I figured it out
What I needed was someone to show me


You know you can't fool me
I've been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on


Chorus


You know you can't fool me
I've been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on


Chorus


Now I'm lost, lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Now I'm lost, lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Lost in love, lost in love, lost in love


----------



## Toro (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]HqH3sQwPoZY[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (May 6, 2011)

lol

[youtube]H7vk5keNbRc[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWkLOrfDAo4]YouTube - Kiss Love Gun[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> < But I wont do that .



I'm very picky about what I put in my mouth, Mo.  



Lots of fresh veggies, fruit, etc.


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQSkIFhuli0]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loM99T_XEyk&feature=related]YouTube - Whitesnake - Is This Love (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOwd30wXc-0&feature=related]YouTube - Whitesnake - Love Will Set You Free[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybE]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Love Stinks[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 7, 2011)

I love peaches

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ]YouTube - peaches[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Mw7MDknbA&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Jonny Lang - Missing Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1W6-ErrHls&feature=related]YouTube - Nelson - (Can&#39;t Live Without Your) Love And Affection[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ETENrv8cnU&feature=related]YouTube - Firehouse - Love Of A Lifetime[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 9, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V65LOsYhuk&feature=related]YouTube - Jeff Scott Soto I Guess I&#39;m Still in Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBRQfGePcFc&NR=1]YouTube - Jeff Scott Soto - Eyes of love (One night in Madrid ´09)[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCznvHWBGts&feature=related]YouTube - Eurythmics Love Is A Stranger[/ame]




Love is a stranger 
In an open car
To tempt you in
And drive you far away

And I want you
And I want you
And I want you so
It's an obsession

Love is a danger 
Of a different kind
To take you away
And leave you far behind
And love love love
Is a dangerous drug
You have to receive it
And you still can't 
Get enough of the stuff....

It's savage and it's cruel
And it shines like destruction.
Comes in like the flood
And it seems like religion
It's noble and it's brutal
It distorts and deranges
And it wrenches you up
And you're left like a zombie

And I want you
And I want you
And I want you so
It's an obsession.

It's guilt edged,
Glamorous and sleek by design
You know it's jealous by nature
False and unkind
It's hard and restrained
And it's totally cool
It touches and teases
As you stumble
In the debris

And I want you
And I want you
And I want you so
It's an obsession.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QxiZLNHY6M]YouTube - Bob marley - One love live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfH75SwbAXE&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard-Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2011)

Rick Springfield~ Red Hot And Blue Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zxunK0VH84]YouTube - RickSpringfieldConcert2010.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s5BBShB7Ek&feature=related]YouTube - Rick Springfield - Love somebody[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWK3qACDGk&feature=related]YouTube - Train - If It&#39;s Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toyb5TVDuiU&feature=related]YouTube - Winterlove - Parachute (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppJLI3YqwaQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywKTSgcMrgE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Clark Five - Put A Little Love In Your Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOvHUCgbyaA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lovin&#39; You - Lovin&#39; Spoonful&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umt_7jXfFfA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Monkees - When Love Comes Knockin&#39; (At Your Door)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbndNeCO-s]YouTube - &#x202a;Donnie Iris- Love Is Like A Rock&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dft63gHqqKo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bellamy Brothers - Let your love flow 1976&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cWSjzDrMVk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bellamy Brothers, Do you love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU-MBTW86U8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ray Charles - I Can´t Stop Loving You (Dick Cavett Show)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJLU_f6DIws&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Corey Hart - Can&#39;t Help Falling In Love Official Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS4VKa1zpVc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Glory of Love by: Peter Cetera (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DArOKcgq-Zs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Earl Thomas Conley - Holding Her & Loving You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - &#x202a;kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDIaHL9RpqM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Love Is A Bridge&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIEilY78L5s]YouTube - &#x202a;Little River Band - Just Say That You Love Me LIVE Germany&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy5SEeVordo&playnext=1&list=PL41B35D01A2985A42]YouTube - &#x202a;Oak Ridge Boys - Love Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5JiPDFcyus]YouTube - &#x202a;ALABAMA - Love in the first degree - Live in Las Vegas 1998&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehq5WDBEP6A&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Exile-Woke Up In Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3diMB8Q3fm4]YouTube - &#x202a;Surface - Shower me with your Love.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kIc7ARl4HE]YouTube - &#x202a;Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton - Love Is Strange&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV57ejP2zvQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Kenny Rogers & Anne Murray - If I Ever Fall in Love Again&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISogScYNXA]YouTube - &#x202a;Nazareth - Love hurts&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn6tBYUiWKQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Olivia: I honestly love you&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqcA02u0j-E&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Loverboy - Hot Girls In Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


I've never seen you looking so lovely as you did tonight
I've never seen you shine so bright
I've never seen so many men ask you if you wanted to dance
They're looking for a little romance, given half a chance
I have never seen that dress you're wearing
Or the highlights in your head that catch your eyes I have been blind
The lady in red is dancing with me cheek to cheek
There's nobody here, it's just you and me, It's where I wanna be
But I hardly know this beauty by my side
I'll never for get, the way you look tonight

I've never seen you looking so gorgeous as you did tonight
I've never seen you shine so bright you were amazing
I've never seen so many people want to be there by your side
And when you turned to me and smiled, It took my breath away
I have never had such a feeling
Such a feeling of complete and utter love, as I do tonight

The way you look tonight
I never will forget, the way you look tonight
The lady in red
The lady in red
The lady in red
My lady in red (I love you.)


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8BMXRJUXQs]YouTube - &#x202a;RESTLESS HEART (Live) - I&#39;ll Still Be Loving You (w / lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - &#x202a;One Year Of Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 24, 2011)

Europe ~ Sweet Love Child

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7uoEAGcsJM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;sweet love child&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOyv6Xmsw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"This Everyday Love" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqW97HaS4Xs]YouTube - &#x202a;Rascal Flatts - Love You Out Loud (Live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ZdheRKzMk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Otis Redding ~ Love Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UkIkwy5ZM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Supremes Baby Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (May 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------

